

Ask HN: Client side vs. Server side rendering? - vegancap

We&#x27;re working on a new platform at work. But the dev department are currently split down the middle as to whether we should render the front end server side, or client side using a SPA. What are your view?<p>Thanks!
======
Nowaker
It depends on the app. Single page apps are perfect for websites that should
feel like native desktop or mobile apps. For websites that have a lot of
dynamic content I'd say it's a must - too much JQuery for AJAX and DOM
manipulation may indicate that.

On the other hand, if the app is very simple and has got just a little dynamic
content, there's no need for SPA approach. For example, an admin panel for
cloud like DigitalOcean or my project
([https://demo.virtkick.io/](https://demo.virtkick.io/)) are good enough with
server-side views.

Also, if the app needs to be super-fast, especially on mobiles, then server-
side generated views are rather prefered. However, Twitter serves server-side
generated views for first page load, and then does the rest like a SPA. While
not possible with AngularJS (yet), you can do that by building your own stack
on top of Express.js - just render the templates with JADE on server-side or
client-side. That's the example my friend did a few months ago:
[https://github.com/RushPL/express-app-
angular](https://github.com/RushPL/express-app-angular)

------
tyrion
You can develop SPA with Reactjs and still render the page server side.

